
Bill Gates Letter to Hobbyists (1976) - Buetol
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/14/Bill_Gates_Letter_to_Hobbyists.jpg
======
Buetol
A previous conversation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7013874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7013874)

Found this interesting in light of Microsoft buying GitHub that Bill Gates
wrote a letter against sharing software.

~~~
sitepodmatt
Bill Gates is no longer active in Microsoft acquisitions, also dont forget
this was 42 years ago, when the market was tiny and Microsoft was a scrappy
little startup dependent on software licensing to survive. Interesting, but
not relevant to GH acqusition or MS hate.

